# Liquids & Coils



## Faraaz (4/7/17)

who keeps the following brands in stock and is up to date with stock, want to buy all my stuff from one place as i stay far from a decent vape shop

retro vape
joose e liqz
vapor mountain
paulies e liquid

cubis coils
smok pen 22 coils

been through a good few stores and each one has stock of probably only one or two of the products

vape business must be really good when owners have an attitude to not be bothered in helping you get the stuff you looking for


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

Faraaz said:


> who keeps the following brands in stock and is up to date with stock, want to buy all my stuff from one place as i stay far from a decent vape shop
> 
> retro vape
> joose e liqz
> ...


Have you tried Vape Club? That all sounds like the kind of thing they carry.


----------



## Faraaz (4/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Have you tried Vape Club? That all sounds like the kind of thing they carry.



ahh thanks just short of paulies and retro


----------



## Cespian (4/7/17)

juicyjoes.co.za


----------

